# Need Help Guys



## DEADlifter (Oct 25, 2019)

I work about 10 hours a day and then go to them gym everyday after work.  At work I walk about 7 miles a day.  Then I burn calories at the gym.  I eat at 630am, 9am, 12pm, 3pm and 7pm.  I am eating chicken breasts, pork loin chops, rice, eggs, tuna, vegetables, raisin bran...  I have been content in a caloric deficit for the time being as I try to lean out to get to a good base to rebuild off of.  

I need advise from you guys as to how in the hell am I going to get in a caloric surplus while burning 800-900 calories a day just doing my job.  As, I was advised by Gibsonator, once I reach a good BF%, I want to put some quality pounds back on.  What are some other "clean" foods I can eat?  Please advise.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 25, 2019)

Start off by eating more of what you are already eating. 


There arent really any magic foods. I mean, we have a recipe section here. Maybe you can get some meal ideas but I think that you are overthinking it. Just eat more if you want to be in a surplus.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 25, 2019)

Get used to eating the same boring ass shit over and over again..The walking or any physical shit u do at work doesnt really count in my book as there is no mind muscle connection at work ..


----------



## snake (Oct 25, 2019)

Eat dude. Hit some protein drinks with whole milk. Drinking your calories is easier than eating them.

Personally, from my baseline, I can loose 10 lbs much easier than gaining 10 lbs. Last time I tried to put on some bulk weight I hated eating and I didn't like the way it looked at all.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 25, 2019)

I would advise eating more of the foods you are already eating.  You should know how these foods are working in your body and no big surprises with adding a bunch of new food into your diet.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 25, 2019)

it's not that hard. more of the same food, larger portions.
for example right now I'm in a 500 cal surplus. Eating the same shit just more.
heres what 4800 cals looks like split as roughly 420 carbs/187 fats/360 protein... mind you, i usually go a bit over on the protein and carbs and under on the fats but i make sure it comes out to 4800 cals...
meal 1: egg/egg white combination scrambled with 1/2 avacado and either 2 pieces of toast or oats.
snack 1: 2 scoops whey, oats, banana, blueberries, strawberries
snack 2: peanut butter n jelly sammich
meal 2: 10 oz chicken with jasmin brown rice
meal 3: 8 oz 93% ground beef with egg noodle pasta
snack 3: protein bar
meal 4: 10 oz 93% ground turkey with potatoe
meal 5: 10 oz chicken with white rice and 1/2 avacado
snack 4: 2 scoops whey, oats, pb and a banana

thats just an example, what i do may not work for you, your calorie/macro goals. the cleaner the diet is and the higher the surplus the harder it gets. good luck dude.

put your info in a tdee calculator, get your actual maintenance cals and then start adding from that number, track everything on an app like myfitnesspal. after so long if you're eating the same shit everyday it really isnt necessary until you hit a plateau.

edit: numbers just came in... 5400 cals today (post leg day cheat meal) :32 (17):


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 25, 2019)

Eat eat and eat more....


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 25, 2019)

double post


----------



## DNW (Oct 25, 2019)

More of the food you already eat as others have said.

Another easy place to look is with more red meat.  I buy ground beef 93/7, and through straining, washing with scalding hot water and mash/strain it probably ends up being 97/3.  Super dry but I add about 140g of salsa to get moisture back in.  If you can afford it, ground bison is good substitute.  I also meal prep a crap ton of white rice and black beans, and add those and mozzarella to my ground beef.  It's a lazy ass chili but I like being able to measure out each thing.


----------



## Trump (Oct 25, 2019)

Add red meat, salmon. Ice cream, Peanut Butter, Whole Milk shakes


----------



## bvs (Oct 25, 2019)

Added fats (Mac oil, peanut butter, avocado etc) and liquid calories/shakes (milk, protein powder, ice cream, berries etc.)


----------



## DNW (Oct 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> Add red meat, salmon. Ice cream, Peanut Butter, Whole Milk shakes



I would just add it all into a shake


----------



## CJ (Oct 25, 2019)

Same exact situation.

I'm gaining weight on A LOT of ground beef and rice, with butter mixed in. Don't forget some veggies too. 

Salmon has also been a good high calorie protein. 

I haven't touched chicken or tuna in months. Still have pork sirloin though.

Occasionally have something "not so healthy" when I get too full. Liquid calories, especially milk, are good choices here too.

I wouldn't start off eating junky foods right away though, save that bullet for later. It gets much harder eating all those calories after a couple of months.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 26, 2019)

Almost made it to 3000 calories today (2952).  Thanks for all the advice guys.  When I go grocery shopping tomorrow for the coming week, I'll know what to get.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 28, 2019)

I made a chicken stew in my crock pot yesterday.

1 lb Boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 lb baby carrots
1 large white onion
a little kosher salt and good bit of fresh ground black 

Nothing too fancy but it switched up the monotony of what I have been eating


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 28, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> it's not that hard. more of the same food, larger portions.
> for example right now I'm in a 500 cal surplus. Eating the same shit just more.
> heres what 4800 cals looks like split as roughly 420 carbs/187 fats/360 protein... mind you, i usually go a bit over on the protein and carbs and under on the fats but i make sure it comes out to 4800 cals...
> meal 1: egg/egg white combination scrambled with 1/2 avacado and either 2 pieces of toast or oats.
> ...



Holy hell Gibs that is quite the menu there!


----------



## andrewkates111 (Oct 31, 2019)

I believe you cannot just rely on physical activity, to increase weight, you must focus on food. And yes, you are going to have to eat food you don’t like. I recommend you talk to a nutritionist for developing a diet plan to gain pounds.


----------



## Trump (Oct 31, 2019)

I have never eaten foods I don’t like, why would you need to do that??




andrewkates111 said:


> I believe you cannot just rely on physical activity, to increase weight, you must focus on food. And yes, you are going to have to eat food you don’t like. I recommend you talk to a nutritionist for developing a diet plan to gain pounds.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 31, 2019)

DNW said:


> I would just add it all into a shake


Haha yep, the Ninja is your friend. If you're tired of eating it, drink it!


----------

